# Can you recommend a good telescopic / articulated ladder



## Zeebo (Jul 4, 2005)

Recently went to a trade show where they were exhibiting telescopic / articulated ladders, such as "the little giant ladder", as seen on TV and the Jaws Ladder. Both of these ladders are designed to provide multi positions and can extend from 5 to 17 or 22 ft. Seems to be excellent on stairs, as a scaffold, extension, easy to carry, etc. The little giant ladder uses pins to lock the ladder into place. The jaws ladder uses a hinge lock knob / hinge lock rather than a pin. 

I am planning to buy one of these ladders at a cost of $400 Canadian dollars. Does anyone have one of these ladders? Can you provide me with feedback. Do you like them, pros and cons. Thanks. 

Zeebo


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I have one, but it is definately NOT my every day ladder. It's friggin heavy. I use it mostly on stairways, and that's about it. The Little Giant is a fantastic stairway ladder. If storage space was a concern, and you could only buy one ladder, this would be the one to buy. For a contractor, use your regular stepladders for stepladders, and your regular extension ladders for extension ladders, regular scaffolding for scaffolding, and use the Little Giant when there is no "normal" ladder that will suit.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

> For a contractor, use your regular stepladders for stepladders, and your regular extension ladders for extension ladders, regular scaffolding for scaffolding, and use the Little Giant when there is no "normal" ladder that will suit.


Word. :Thumbs: 
I had a little giant, and it worked like it was supposed to, but waaaaaaaaay too heavy. Sold it and bought one of these, a Werner 7' 5-way Combination Ladder. Best thing I've ever worked off of on steps. Felt more natural than the little giant.









BTW, if your sold on the little giants, Home Depot carries one called the gorilla which is a clone of the little giant, at about half the price.


----------



## ppmc (Jul 7, 2005)

ProWallGuy said:


> Word. :Thumbs:
> I had a little giant, and it worked like it was supposed to, but waaaaaaaaay too heavy. Sold it and bought one of these, a Werner 7' 5-way Combination Ladder. Best thing I've ever worked off of on steps. Felt more natural than the little giant.
> 
> 
> ...


Home depot also carries one that is a step down if your pocket book is stressed that will carry you through .I bought one for $59.00 not as many movements as a ltll giant but will still work in a pinch,and it is grat for cutting in ciellings. :Thumbs:


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

I think I've said this before but...

The Little Giant is friggan expensive! I think they are around $360 a peice in the states. In their adds they say it can perform 16 or so tasks but for about a third of them you need two little giants. That's outrages. We got all of our convensional ladders for about $1200 and they are all Werner. Werner is a name I can trust a lot more than a ladder that is sold on the Home Shopping Network...


Just my two cents...


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

Pro,

How much do those run and what is the weight? My Werner catalog is in the truck...


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I have just one of the articulated type. Heavy, yes, but invaluable in certain applications. They are also a PITA to set up. Mine only leaves the shop a few times a year.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Humble Abode said:


> Pro,
> 
> How much do those run and what is the weight? My Werner catalog is in the truck...


Mine is the 7' version, and weighs a little more than a type 1A fiberglass stepladder. It goes for around $200. It is heavier than your average stepladder, but me weighing in at 210#, I like to be able to dance a jig up there and not have it flinch. ALL my ladders are type 1A rated, worth every penny I think. some whine about carrying the 24' extension, but after my old broken-back self snatches it up and totes it around, they usually shut up.


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

ProWallGuy said:


> Mine is the 7' version, and weighs a little more than a type 1A fiberglass stepladder. It goes for around $200. It is heavier than your average stepladder, but me weighing in at 210#, I like to be able to dance a jig up there and not have it flinch. ALL my ladders are type 1A rated, worth every penny I think. some whine about carrying the 24' extension, but after my old broken-back self snatches it up and totes it around, they usually shut up.



They while about the 24'?? lol make them carry a 32' 1A pointed straight up in the air.

I agree 1A is the only way to go, espessially when you are 25' up on a plank.


----------



## toddcla2002 (Apr 25, 2005)

I have owned the Little Giant, the Gorilla Ladder and then I have owned the one that Werner makes as well. The Little Giant is still the best and it should be for $360. The Gorilla Ladder for about $150 at Home Depot was a cheap knock-off that I ended up returning. It didn't work as smoothly, it was much heavier, the mechanisms weren't as smooth and nice as the Little Giant and it slowed production. The Werner knock off I got at a local Hardware Store (not the big box store like Home Depot) and I got it for $200. It works almost as well as the Little Giant, it does weigh a little bit more but for what you save I would recommend the Werner because it's the best bang for the buck. That's just my two cents.


----------

